# Stump grinder life span



## howel07264 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just curious who has the highest number of hours on their stump grinder. I'm trying to get an idea when its time to trade for a new machine. At some point in the life cycle its cheaper to start new rather than continue to replace parts. I have a 1999 carlton 4400 with 1400 hours.


----------



## ASD (Jun 1, 2007)

well if u look at it like a truck 1400 hr. X 100 mph would be 140,000 mi.(most trucks will do 100 with the ped down) and u have to take into it that a grinder lives a prety tuff life i think u are about do for a new one.


----------



## howel07264 (Jun 2, 2007)

ASD said:


> well if u look at it like a truck 1400 hr. X 100 mph would be 140,000 mi.(most trucks will do 100 with the ped down) and u have to take into it that a grinder lives a prety tuff life i think u are about do for a new one.


I like your analogy,very good. Both are running max out. Im hoping to hear from some guys with 3000 plus hours to give me hope....Regan


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm in the market to buy my first stump grinder (used) and I've been wondering alot about the same thing. How many hours is too many on a used machine, and how much life should a person get out of an *average*, well maintained machine. 

I'm thinking I'd like a super jr, a 252, or a 2000-4, and I'd also like to know which company makes the most durable machines.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Jun 2, 2007)

I had an old Vermeer 2465 that I think was made in 70's, I run that over 30-35 years and when I sold it was running like new. I did take off the 65 Hp Wisc which was a junk engine anyways and replaced with a 80HP Deutz 4cy Diesel with Rockford Clutch. It was some mean cutting machine. Would handle any stump including uprooted ones as long as you could get truck in to stump. I had replaced quite a few parts over the years and found most at Motion Industries, about 50-60% cheaper than Vermeer. They are bandits on parts.
I think the older machines were better made. Just my ideas. Good Luck


----------



## jonseredbred (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, the older machines were built to last. They were simple and had fewer parts.

I still have a couple of Vermeer Model 10's they are indestructible. Sure they have had new chains and bearings but those are normal wear items.

The number of hours you can get from a machine is relative to how you have used it and maintained it.


----------



## stumper63 (Jun 3, 2007)

Got 2050 hours, and still going strong, on my 2003 Vermeer 252. replaced cutter wheel bearings 3 times, cutter shaft once, jackshaft bearings 3 times, jackshaft once, muffler, a few hyd hoses two months ago, and that's it. Same Kohler 25hp motor, no work done on it but very regular changes of oil (100 hrs max), hyd filter, fuel filters, air filters, plugs, etc. Very reliable for me, still doesn't burn oil between changes.
Would like to upgrade someday to higher hp machine of similar size. But you do see alot of machines with a few hundred hours with new engines, these guys must not do any maint, or just lemon engines.
Stumper63


----------



## howel07264 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Super*



stumper63 said:


> Got 2050 hours, and still going strong, on my 2003 Vermeer 252. replaced cutter wheel bearings 3 times, cutter shaft once, jackshaft bearings 3 times, jackshaft once, muffler, a few hyd hoses two months ago, and that's it. Same Kohler 25hp motor, no work done on it but very regular changes of oil (100 hrs max), hyd filter, fuel filters, air filters, plugs, etc. Very reliable for me, still doesn't burn oil between changes.
> Would like to upgrade someday to higher hp machine of similar size. But you do see alot of machines with a few hundred hours with new engines, these guys must not do any maint, or just lemon engines.
> Stumper63


STUMPER63, You probably hold the record for service from a gasser with out replacing. I see 252s for sale all the time on their 2nd. engine with less than 1000 hours. some changed out after only 300 or so hours. What ever your doing must be right or you got an exceptional engine to begin with. Keep it up. Would like to hire you to maintain my equipment!


----------



## stumper63 (Jun 3, 2007)

Howel07264
Forgot, I replaced the electric clutch at about 1000 hours, haven't done anything special, but I am the only operator, haven't used the autosweep-it's way too slow, don't baby it but don't push it beyond its abilities. Hopefully it's got another season in it.
Stumper63


----------



## Plyscamp (Jun 4, 2007)

1999 Vermeer SC252 2,860 Hours. Converted to Diesel @ 1,800 Hours. Many bearings, clutches and belts over the years but still running strong. I also disconnected the Auto Sleep shortly after purchasing the unit.


----------

